# Geese are buggin out of Kansas



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A resevoir in N. Kansas had almost a million birds yesterday, and today they're only reporting 40,000.

With today's high temps and strong south winds in Nebraska, should be an interesting day for the migration.


----------



## BEEFER (Mar 12, 2003)

Chris,
I am planning a trip to N.D. (the Devils Lake area) in April and was wondering if access to fields may be a problem? I have several friends who hunt N.D. in the fall for ducks and say the land owners are great about access. However, this will be my first trip to N.D. for hunting and am somewhat shy, rejection scares the heck out of me would be the best way to put it. I guess right now that is my biggest concern but if you have any other tips that may help me out I sure would appreciate it.
Thanks
Beef


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Beefer,

Landowners are pretty gracious about letting people on their land in the spring, but you have to be careful. The roads, fields, etc. _CAN_ be muddy...so you have to watch out for that.

There's really no magical secret, and it sucks that you're ultra-shy...the one's that put in the most time scouting and communicating with landowners will always have the most access. But if you put in your time and find the right field...you'll only have to ask once. :biggrin:


----------

